# Looking for a new dog



## Cauterox4 (Nov 3, 2015)

i currently have a 9 month old female german shepherd and looking for another can anyone give me any advise on what gender and how to go about getting another one use to my dog now and does anyone know anything about german shepherd/husky mix if so please help me out


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is just my opinion but I urge you to wait until your current dog is at least 2 years old and well trained before bringing in another puppy/dog. Bond with your current dog, train her, she's still a puppy and hasn't quite hit the "teenage" phase yet and when she does she is going to try to test you and her boundaries. Let her have your full attention while she grows up, build a nice, solid relationship with her and then when she is fully mature around 2-3 years old you can bring in another puppy/dog.

When that time does come, I highly suggest you get a male. Female/female aggression is terrible and even worse when they are closer in age. A male would be a much better bet.

As for the GSD/Husky mix, I have had/lived with 2 of them. One was a male and the other was a female. The female was the family dog and she was a fantastic dog! Gorgeous, smart, loving, proud, quick learner, courageous, fast, strong and protective. She was a very beloved member of our family, she was healthy her whole life and lived to be 15. The male, I owned for several months, I got him when he was 1.5 years old, he too was gorgeous but he was pretty much the exact opposite of the female. He had aggression issues and behavioral issues that I could not handle and that I was inexperienced for so I had to rehome him.


----------



## Cauterox4 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's just such a hard thing because I currently just moved to Texas. My pup grew up with another dog a lab and he was 1 years old and now she's on our own because the German shepherd was my dog you know. And it seems like she's missing another partner you know


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> This is just my opinion but I urge you to wait until your current dog is at least 2 years old and well trained before bringing in another puppy/dog. Bond with your current dog, train her, she's still a puppy and hasn't quite hit the "teenage" phase yet and when she does she is going to try to test you and her boundaries. Let her have your full attention while she grows up, build a nice, solid relationship with her and then when she is fully mature around 2-3 years old you can bring in another puppy/dog.
> 
> When that time does come, I highly suggest you get a male. Female/female aggression is terrible and even worse when they are closer in age. A male would be a much better bet.
> 
> As for the GSD/Husky mix, I have had/lived with 2 of them. One was a male and the other was a female. The female was the family dog and she was a fantastic dog! Gorgeous, smart, loving, proud, quick learner, courageous, fast, strong and protective. She was a very beloved member of our family, she was healthy her whole life and lived to be 15. The male, I owned for several months, I got him when he was 1.5 years old, he too was gorgeous but he was pretty much the exact opposite of the female. He had aggression issues and behavioral issues that I could not handle and that I was inexperienced for so I had to rehome him.


Nope not just your opinion. 

Best advice ... always have one well trained dog before adding another. 

Simple sound practices ... keep people out of trouble, at 9 months this dog could be ready to enter the "old my dog changed train??" A a second puppy now ... and most likely she be in the first class section??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Nope not just your opinion.
> 
> Best advice ... always have one well trained dog before adding another.
> 
> Simple sound practices ... keep people out of trouble, at 9 months this dog could be ready to enter the "old my dog changed train??" A a second puppy now ... and most likely she be in the first class section??


Lol, I sent the OP this PM.

"I understand that she is well trained now but that is about to change as she enters her "teenager" phase. She will test your limits and her boundaries and will act as if she never had any training at all, lol. I highly suggest that you wait. Get her closely bonded to you. Develop a nice solid relationship with her. Give her all of your attention. Dogs don't start maturing until 2+ years of age. That is when her true personality will come out. You will see a change in her. I know it's hard to wait, but I promise you will be so happy that you did. Get a puppy after she turns 2 years old."

Great minds think alike. :smile2:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Lol, I sent the OP this PM.
> 
> "I understand that she is well trained now but that is about to change as she enters her "teenager" phase. She will test your limits and her boundaries and will act as if she never had any training at all, lol. I highly suggest that you wait. Get her closely bonded to you. Develop a nice solid relationship with her. Give her all of your attention. Dogs don't start maturing until 2+ years of age. That is when her true personality will come out. You will see a change in her. I know it's hard to wait, but I promise you will be so happy that you did. Get a puppy after she turns 2 years old."
> 
> Great minds think alike. :smile2:


LOL well thanks for the compliment but the *"School of hard knocks"* works to!! First hand experiance with a 7 month old OS WL GSD (I was a failed foster) just a big furry dog with a pointy face. (Pit and Boxer guy) Five months of "zero" issues ... that I saw?? And then in the 12 to 14 month range ... (my dog changed???) He launched his first "out of the Blue" attack on Gunther, full on "Red Zone OS WL GSD" in the house??? Cookies anyone. 

And then following that ...H/A "apparently he did not much care for uh anyone other than his pack?? Company was greeted with a Cold Hard Stare and a low growl! "Place" became the rule of the house! ANd the "who Pets thing" answer was "No One" for many weeks or months don't know did not care. He had to be civil not friendly (no big deal) He's much better with company these days ...now from "Place" it's more like "nice to see you ... when you leaving??" 

And I did already have two well trained dogs and still got caught flat footed?? Limited research on WL GSD's big furry dog with a pointy face ..proved to be ... insuciffent. :wild:

Been nine years now never had an issue with him biting anyone. Today ... he's just a dog. We got it done ... good times, good times.


----------

